# Photoshop my car photo!



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

So I took this photo of this really beautiful convertible Dodge Challenger parked on the street. It's by no means the best photo in the world but I kind of like it. However, I am very annoyed with the background. Just too busy for me. There wasn't much that I could do unfortunately. I remembered seeing some others photoshopped the background distractions out of my other car photos and I'd really like to see what you guys could do with this photo.

Here's the link to my OneDrive for the RAW file. Erwin-170729-13057.NEF

Go crazy with it, do whatever you want.

No need to critique, it's just for fun and learning.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

I needed some practice on the the new refine mask in PS, so I thought I'd give it a try. Really need a tablet to work the lines better, but anyhow is this what you had in mind??? My version of the beast on a dark and dreary road coming out of the misty rain. Didn't realize till just now that I forgot to turn the headlighst on LOL




123.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I needed some practice on the the new refine mask in PS, so I thought I'd give it a try. Really need a tablet to work the lines better, but anyhow is this what you had in mind??? My version of the beast on a dark and dreary road coming out of the misty rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool!! But it's a convertible hahaha. 

I like it though.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

With the lights on!!! Wouldn't want to get a ticket for driving in the rain after dark without the head lights on! LOL 




1234.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Pretty cool!! But it's a convertible hahaha.



Ok I put the top up. Anything else 



12345.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool!! But it's a convertible hahaha.
> ...



Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

I wonder what some motion would do?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I wonder what some motion would do?



Sorry I'm drawing a blank on that!!! How do you show motion when something is coming at you???


----------



## bianni (Aug 2, 2017)

How's this?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Is there anything you can't do?



Apparently I can't do motion. Added a little moonlight, but I'm out of ideas. Maybe now the real artists will come out and play!!! Fun little practice, thanks for the challenge.




123456.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## qmr55 (Aug 2, 2017)

Car, barn, tree and skyline are all photoshopped into the background of a empty desert scene with a road.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2017)

I probably should've payed attention in Photoshop class instead of goofing off. Hahaha.

You guys are amazing.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 2, 2017)

I decided the tree/shadow needed a little more love (which helped make sense of the shadow on the hood)


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> love (which helped make sense of the shadow on the hood)



But not the light pole and transformer on the hood.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

nerwin said:


> probably should've payed attention in Photoshop class instead of goofing off. Hahaha.



No classes, self taught. Thought about taking some, just never had the opportunity.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 3, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > love (which helped make sense of the shadow on the hood)
> ...



Shhhh it was time for bed!


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 3, 2017)

nerwin said:


> So I took this photo of this really beautiful convertible Dodge Challenger parked on the street. It's by no means the best photo in the world but I kind of like it. However, I am very annoyed with the background. Just too busy for me. There wasn't much that I could do unfortunately.



Not all the time in the world today...
(I really think you need to start learning some creative editing  because it's fun!)


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So I took this photo of this really beautiful convertible Dodge Challenger parked on the street. It's by no means the best photo in the world but I kind of like it. However, I am very annoyed with the background. Just too busy for me. There wasn't much that I could do unfortunately.
> ...



Yeah...composite stuff just isn't my cup of tea but I really enjoy looking it. It's quite fun. But it's not something that I would like to do.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Yeah...composite stuff just isn't my cup of tea but I really enjoy looking it. It's quite fun. But it's not something that I would like to do.



But it's something you need to learn because there are so many things that you can apply to your everyday editing skills. Things like selection, masks, gradients, layer modes, burning, dodging, hue adjustments, the list goes on an on. I learn by doing, composites are a fun way of doing and learning at the same time.The cool thing about PS is that there are multiple was of doing things, the hard part is recognizing the right way for the image you are working in.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...composite stuff just isn't my cup of tea but I really enjoy looking it. It's quite fun. But it's not something that I would like to do.
> ...



Sounds like a headache. That's why I got away from programming and web design haha. It hurt my brain at times.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Not all the time in the world today



I like the feeling of motion with the horizontal rays on either side. Did you add these or were they in the background image?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Sounds like a headache.



Does me to when I try to read a boring manual. That's why I learn faster by doing little fun projects like this. I had been avoiding using the new Refine Masks option. Now I'm up to speed and will use it in the future. Putting the moon and rays "behind" the clouds and trees gave me a much better understanding of use of sliders in Layer Blending mode options.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a headache.
> ...



The biggest issue for me is looking at the computer monitor. After a while, my eyes start to play tricks and I start to irritated. That's was one of the main reason for getting away from programing and web design. The line after line after line of code was making me sick after a while haha.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2017)

@nerwin I could never be a programmer either. My oldest son lives in a binary world, first as a programmer, and now as the IT manager for a large federal court. He loves it but to him everything is black or white no in between. His eyes glaze over when you try to explain tonal changes.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 3, 2017)

Even though I look a screen all day (well, four of them), I still have to work with colors, sometimes with very subtle differences.  That's one of the reasons I like what I do.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 3, 2017)

I spend most of my day in illustrator so messing with photoshop sometimes at night keeps those skills up to date.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2017)

Peeb said:


> View attachment 144633



My brain is itching. What exactly is that?


----------



## Peeb (Aug 3, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 144633
> ...


Ha ha!  It's a windmill shot at night (maybe a 20 second exposure).  The motion would have totally blurred out the blades but the red flashing beacon came on and illuminated them enough to show just a bit!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2017)

Peeb said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...



I see it now! Wow what a crazy image. I was thinking something from Star Wars lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 4, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> on the left and right side - I added 'zoom blur' via 2 layers.



That's what I thought. I tried to do that with the rain, but it didn't look quite right.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 4, 2017)

I ran across this thread and had to give it a shot!



Erwin-170729-13057 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## binga63 (Aug 5, 2017)

a quickie


----------



## fmw (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd be interested to know which tools you guys used to isolate the car from the background.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 5, 2017)

fmw said:


> I'd be interested to know which tools you guys used to isolate the car from the background.


I used the quick select tool and brush in select and mask.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Aug 5, 2017)

fmw said:


> I'd be interested to know which tools you guys used to isolate the car from the background.


I used the quick select tool and (personally) did a REALLY shoddy job.  The worst of any poster by far.  Still- that's what I used.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 5, 2017)

I have another one with a more simple background if you guys like to try that one.


----------



## fmw (Aug 5, 2017)

OK quick select tool.  Thanks.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

fmw said:


> OK quick select tool.  Thanks.


This is a pretty decent tut on how to do it


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 8, 2017)

Quick select, then select and mask 2017.


----------

